# Home made fishing cart.



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2020)

I had an idea the other day. My grandson and I need some exercise. There's a pond we go to every weekend to fish, and I usually drive the 1/4 mile down to it, and I thought we could start walking down there instead of driving. He can use his bike, and I would carry everything we use. I gathered up what we normally use and it was more than I thought we use. So I was thinking of making a cart to tow behind the bike, but realised that would limit us. There's not alot of places to ride to around here. So I thought I'd buy a cart online. but the only ones I saw were not what I needed or were tow kinds. and most of what I saw the carts they use for ocean fishing with the huge fat sand proof wheels, so those wouldn't work. So I started thinking (scary!) I could make my own.
But what would I use?
I have an old trike from when I used to work in a warehouse, I could modify it. nope. too big, and no access to a welder. Then I saw these people walking out front of my house with those jogger strollers.
bam!
I could get one of those and modify that!
So I looked online for some cheap ones. pshaw....cheap? those things are stupid priced....
aha! I'll find one used on craigslist.
nope still too much money....
friends with an old one?
nope...
then I remembered about this facebook page that gives away stuff for free. So I posted up a want ad.
bam!
ten minutes later this guy in the next town had an old un used one!
FREE!
WOOOO
So I went and got it. Spent a few hours looking around my garage for stuff to use on it.
here's what I came up with....





















Not bad eh? I still need to tweak it as I go. I need to get some pvc tube for rod holders. The ones I have don't fit 2 of my rods. the handles are too fat. I need find/make a different box to hold the tackle boxes. and lunch box better.
But it fits most everything I need.

Questions and criticism welcome...
let me have it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Maverick (May 22, 2020)

Necessity is the mother of invention...MacGyver would be proud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 22, 2020)

Looks great!

Lots of people use those on the trap, skeet, and especially sporting clay courses as well to haul guns, shells, etc. around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2020)

Great job Marc! As long as it fits your needs it's perfect!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2020)

That's awesome. I could have used one of those when I lived in cali as a kid for pier fishing. I used to strap everything on my bike. But that is a great idea and just cool. well executed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2020)

Bunch of lil fishies today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 22, 2020)

Haha perfect! Now motorized it and make it just follow ya :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 23, 2020)

Nice! Looks like you two need to make him some bobbers on the lathe now!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 23, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Nice! Looks like you two need to make him some bobbers on the lathe now!


I have seen your floats before, and they are really nice! What kind of wood do you use on yours?
Have you ever done a tutorial on them here before?


----------



## gman2431 (May 23, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have seen your floats before, and they are really nice! What kind of wood do you use on yours?
> Have you ever done a tutorial on them here before?



Nah... I keep that info to myself... 


























https://woodbarter.com/threads/floats-bobbers.21869/


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Nice! Looks like you two need to make him some bobbers on the lathe now!





woodtickgreg said:


> I have seen your floats before, and they are really nice! What kind of wood do you use on yours?
> Have you ever done a tutorial on them here before?



I do need to make some. I think I have Cody's post on making em saved somewhere. I have to look. I know I had commented in the topic. So it should be easy to find.


----------



## gman2431 (May 23, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I do need to make some. I think I have Cody's post on making em saved somewhere. I have to look. I know I had commented in the topic. So it should be easy to find.



I just made it even easier for ya! Now no excuses... lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

